# Wallpaper Paradise - Share/Rate Wallpapers



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread is here because many people make lots of threads for wallpapers. Share all the wallpapers you recomend fellow digitians here. Rate the wallys out of ten. I will start:

*www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-m1/m39326-1.png *www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-m1/m71845-1.png


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 16, 2007)

there are so many threads already on this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75352&highlight=HD+wallpapers

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13549&highlight=HD+wallpapers






*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74944

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48203

etc..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> there are so many threads already on this:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75352&highlight=HD+wallpapers
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13549&highlight=HD+wallpapers
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74944
> ...


Those are indivudual wally threads or desktop showcase threads. They are not dedicated wallpaper threads, so I made this one to avoid threads for indivudual wallpapers(sharing). This Thread is not for Desktop Screenshots. Like the last link/december desktop thread/GNU/Linux desktop thread


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 16, 2007)

^10/10

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/8614/walljl4.th.jpg

Source: *www.kde-look.org


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

9.9/10

The Simpsons With Windows XP


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 17, 2007)

*www.14pixels.com/
Most beautiful wallpapers I've ever seen...


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2007)

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/4171/28974nz2.th.jpg *img46.imageshack.us/img46/3613/41890uj8.th.jpg *img46.imageshack.us/img46/8017/62909sg9.th.jpg *img161.imageshack.us/img161/7823/30897rx3.th.jpg *img137.imageshack.us/img137/7659/42033by3.th.jpg

Source: *www.kde-look.org


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

10/10, 8/10, 9/10, 9.5/10, 5/10
the last one sucks


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2007)

This is one of my favourites
*img128.imageshack.us/img128/9770/intelmj1.th.jpg

Source: My archives, original source - not known

*img162.imageshack.us/img162/9487/fluorescence6iu7.th.jpg

Source: *www.digitalblasphemy.com/freegallery.shtml

*img49.imageshack.us/img49/3567/hellob8.th.jpg *img49.imageshack.us/img49/1818/todaylg9.th.jpg

Source: *www.jokewallpaper.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

*img50.imageshack.us/img50/9025/64531linuxfeelmodifiedlz0.th.jpg  *img504.imageshack.us/img504/8435/67031tuxaudir8xgalz2.th.jpg


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2007)

^5/10, 9/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

This is my own creation:
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/4660/msfunqn4.th.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2007)

^5/10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 17, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> *img50.imageshack.us/img50/9025/64531linuxfeelmodifiedlz0.th.jpg  *img504.imageshack.us/img504/8435/67031tuxaudir8xgalz2.th.jpg



thazt car was awesome .. but penguiin in front ... urrrgrggggg!!!

superb thread...

keep coming guys ... that 14pixel website is awesome...

any gamers , hardcore can try www.gamewallpapers.com

many are for paid users.. but some very good ones could be found for free...

try it ..

or else go to the store house of the world ....

*www.deviantart.com


one of the best site to get photos ..

some other are well aas everyone knows...

www.flickr.com
www.google.com (search for wallpapers and change the filter to large pictures)


even i liked few wally in this months digit mag


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> any1 with "da vinci or enigma au cd cover" wallpaper ?


*www.da-vinci-code.nl/4dvcwall1024.jpg
*www.danbrown.com/novels/davinci_code/wallpaper/da_vinci_code_wallpaper.jpg
*www.nicewallpapers.info/pics/movies/the_da_vinci_code/the_da_vinci_code_000.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> @MetalheadGautham ..... thanx 4 reply bt not from the movie ...... from "ENIGMA au cd cover" ...... its awesome .......


can you please enlighten me on what it is?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

Metallica Wallpapers:
*www.whippingdancerz.com/images/wall2s.jpg *www.whippingdancerz.com/images/wall4s.jpg *www.whippingdancerz.com/images/wallpaper1s.jpg *www.whippingdancerz.com/images/wall3s.jpg*www.whippingdancerz.com/images/wallpaper3s.jpg
 *www.whippingdancerz.com/images/wallpaper2s.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

This one looks much better when expanded to fullscreen:
*img265.imageshack.us/img265/9821/ffxiwallsy5.th.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks to infra_red_dude for this one:

*sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?group_id=204373&release_id=562464

It contains all Macintosh wallpapers. You need to extract them though...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/300W/i/2002/29/1/f/Sleek_and_Sporty.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

This is horribly riddiculous:
*img512.imageshack.us/img512/9267/iwhoj7.th.png
Just posted it for amusement.

=====================
Hey what? No Comments here?


----------



## blueshift (Dec 23, 2007)

^ 2/10.
7.5/10 for post #23.
5/10 for post #21.

Here is mine. Did some little modifications.
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/5795/alizee91024x768fv2.th.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

^^If you gave 5.5 for post#21, any final fantacy fan will kick your butt for sure. Even I feel that its one of the most brilliant wallpapers ever.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 23, 2007)

^ ofcourse they will. But who cares! opinions change!!
First of all, I never liked such game 3d wallpapers..and second, their is nothing brilliant that I find in that wallpaper.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> ^ ofcourse they will. But who cares! opinions change!!
> First of all, I never liked such game 3d wallpapers..and second, their is nothing brilliant that I find in that wallpaper.


Obvious... I got it from M$ website from their FF xi theme for Win XP.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 24, 2007)

lol...now you are changing your views.

btw you didn't rate my wp.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 25, 2007)

6/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 25, 2007)

*www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-m1/m72360-1.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

*www.crystalxp.net/galerie/img/th_5008.jpg


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 28, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/11397_vvyxi/01417_ccurve_1024x768.jpg        *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/11398_34ona/01473_itsallgrey_1024x768.jpg

source : www.interfacelift.com (cool wallpapers over there)


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 28, 2008)

For Landscapes.....
www.wallpaperstock.com


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

*Bet Ya... U will never see more BEautifull pic*

*www.wetter-foto.de/images/014475.jpg


more photos here...



p.s can someone locate .. wallpapers thread , i cant find it...


----------



## slugger (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Bet Ya... U will never see more BEautifull pic*

the wallpaper thread is started by the B'Day boy

i just posted 1 this morning

*P.S* since u had capitalised *BE* i thot it had fotos of sumthin intrestin done by engg students

anyway i'm Reportin this thread


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/11397_vvyxi/01417_ccurve_1024x768.jpg        *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/11398_34ona/01473_itsallgrey_1024x768.jpg
> 
> source : www.interfacelift.com (cool wallpapers over there)




10/10 PERIOD !!!!

p.swhy have u all ditched this superb thread...???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Bet Ya... U will never see more BEautifull pic*

sorry for the disappointment...


p.s : MODS please merge this thread with *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75912


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is my current wally:
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/8223/whitetiger11024ip9.th.jpg

Here are some more amazig wallys:
*www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/02/12/really-stunning-desktop-wallpapers/


----------



## slugger (Feb 16, 2008)

requestin mods to merege it with the thread started by Nightmare [our budday boi]


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

make this sticky.. please please...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## chesss (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Bet Ya... U will never see more BEautifull pic*

need hi-res!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Bet Ya... U will never see more BEautifull pic*

*www.wetter-foto.de/images/005064.jpg

*www.wetter-foto.de/images/014289.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Bet Ya... U will never see more BEautifull pic*

Kool pics


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Bet Ya... U will never see more BEautifull pic*

i hope nobody would have seen y this pics are sooo special..

look it has Sunset meeting Lightning


----------

